# Recurrent Rotator Cuff Tear



## bmm3333 (Sep 22, 2011)

What ICD-9 code would you use for a Recurrent Rotator cuff tear? 

Than you


----------



## dsorgenfrei (Sep 27, 2011)

726.10 is one that we use for the recurrent tear


----------

